# THEY ARENT the people you think.



## thuggalo_juggla (Nov 13, 2009)

Look, juggalos have been stereotyped since day 1. Stop listening to outside opinions. Cause they are all wrong. Asking the general public will never give you a good opionion on a furry. Neither will they on juggalos. Please stop the hate and lets all make up. I really want to drop this fued that has spurred all across FA submissions, Journals, shouts, and recently made it here.

Do i think I can single handedly stop this? no. but if your freinds become my freinds the happier we will be. Yes i just quoted a fucking youth song. Deal with it.


----------



## Bobmuffins (Nov 13, 2009)

What is this? I am 12.


----------



## madtear warrior (Nov 13, 2009)

Whoop Whoop MMFWFCl


----------



## Kanin (Nov 13, 2009)

I don't think anyone cares. So calm down, and shut up.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Nov 13, 2009)

madtear warrior said:


> Whoop Whoop MMFWFCl


your a bit new. lol. You read the journal?


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

I have seen good ones and bad ones, like an nice group you can get extreme individuals. In my town you have two types of juggalos 
1) The fun lovin party ones
2) the bat-shit crazy ones that made a small gang of thugs who lie to hit things with hatchets 

Thankfully group 2 is the minority but sadly grabs the most attention when you have music that tends to attract extreme cases and just wacky individuals you will always get a mixed bag. Just look at how goths where viewed when the scene was new? They where labeled cultists and such. Which is untrue in the vast majority of cases.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

Long time no see FA. Didnt make it in time for the closing of the last one.



thuggalo_juggla said:


> your a bit new. lol. You read the journal?



And i got the journal. Only reason why I am back.


----------



## thuggalo_juggla (Nov 13, 2009)

the point is to be the grabbers of attention tho. But thats kinda backing up the stereotype. but oh well. back to 12chan.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

Woah woah woah.  Sock puppet much?  This won't end well...


----------



## madtear warrior (Nov 13, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> your a bit new. lol. You read the journal?


Wat???


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 13, 2009)

You're looking for sympathy in an apathetic crowd. 

Good luck with that.


(Though they do make me snicker when I see them.)


----------



## Lobar (Nov 13, 2009)

Funeral of a dead baby juggalo (nws)


----------



## Holsety (Nov 13, 2009)

no one cares


at all


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

In after Annabelle Lotus.


----------



## goose (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never actually seen a real live juggalo, so frankly i don't care. Everyone who dresses like a freak on purpose just to look different while ending up looking just like everyone else in said fringe group is a douchebag kid who needs to grow up.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

Thug in hell juggafags >:C


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Again I bring up Andrew WK. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUOvnbCtnVQ

This is why no one likes you people. You're worse than furries in some areas. Not only that but I've seen juggalo's make YouTube vids(this is the area I'm talking about), showing off a gun or a knife, threating to kill th people who called you a faggot over the internet.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Nov 13, 2009)

Pedophile clowns.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Nov 13, 2009)

I had to google Juggalo. OK, so its a fan of bands like Insane Clown Posse

When I first saw the post I thought you'd spelled Gigalo wrong. Now I know better and now I have a image in my head of a Gigalo dressed as one of Insane Clown Posse


----------



## Dread Husky (Nov 13, 2009)

Just let the haters hate and ignore 'em man. So what if we've got a few bad eggs giving out the wrong impression, we're still a family no matter what and we ain't goin' nowhere. MCL.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 13, 2009)

Internet tough guys what what.


----------



## Jelly (Nov 13, 2009)

seems kind of like a cult to me
a cult with some bad, bad music

but i mean
its kind of funny i guess


----------



## wendyw (Nov 13, 2009)

I thought the word Juggalo was a joke.
The band's songs are all jokes. They're a comedy act set to music. Seriously, is there anybody that doesn't get that? 

I wouldn't take a single word seriously from the band that wrote this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0rIOOMV5Suo

That's not to say I'm criticising the band, just anyone who takes it more seriously than something to listen to when you're in a silly mood.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 13, 2009)

I've never met a juggalo who wasn't a stupid redneck.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Again I bring up Andrew WK. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUOvnbCtnVQ
> 
> This is why no one likes you people. You're worse than furries in some areas. Not only that but I've seen juggalo's make YouTube vids(this is the area I'm talking about), showing off a gun or a knife, threating to kill th people who called you a faggot over the internet.


So do thousand of other people. Big whoop whoop. I seen furries do the same thing.


jellyhurwit said:


> seems kind of like a cult to me
> a cult with some bad, bad music
> 
> but i mean
> its kind of funny i guess


Its not a fucking cult its a round up of social outcasts and freaks gathering for support and acceptance. Something furries wont do. You will NEVER be able to make the same kind of connections with a furry you can a juggalo. Juggalos have a much higher since of self confidence than furs.


goose said:


> I've never actually seen a real live juggalo, so frankly i don't care. Everyone who dresses like a freak on purpose just to look different while ending up looking just like everyone else in said fringe group is a douchebag kid who needs to grow up.


Fasion doesnt have anything to do with it. Thats not a fucking standard.


AzurePhoenix said:


> Woah woah woah.  Sock puppet much?  This won't end well...


No, someone wrote about the last thread on live journal. But it got closed. Dont be surprised with a influx of Furry ninjas in the next few days.


			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> juggalos are to ICP


Juggalos are too everyone in my signature. ACTUALLY.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> the point is to be the grabbers of attention tho. But thats kinda backing up the stereotype. but oh well. back to 12chan.


... shit like that does not help your case...


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> ... shit like that does not help your case...


you'll find that the majority of us really really, just dont care. We been through way to much over the years. None of us are going to go onto a fucking furry board and care wtf they think.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> you'll find that the majority of us really really, just dont care. We been through way to much over the years. None of us are going to go onto a fucking furry board and care wtf they think.


 If you think I am a hater then you are mistaken, I pride myself in being remarably neutral, just stating that mentioning 12chan makes you seem like a pedo, and making yourself look like that when defending a social niche is kind ... silly.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> If you think I am a hater then you are mistaken, I pride myself in being remarably neutral, just stating that mentioning 12chan makes you seem like a pedo, and making yourself look like that when defending a social niche is kind ... silly.


I am sure it was to probably start drama. I have yet to meet a guy whom is a pedophile. And on the 2nd newest CD to drop in the juggalo world, alright fine, yes, it was ICP, half of its tracks are frowning on *pedophiles*, rapists, and abusers. Beleive it or not, ICP's older shit, post 2001, and recently this new release, are tattered with subliminal messages. Heres your TL : DR of the day.

To Catch a Predator
Insane Clown Posse
Bang Pow Boom (2009)
(C) Psycopathic Records



> (Verse #1)
> I'm on the internet, posin' as a little girl
> I'm tryin' to lure evil into my world
> I tell them that I'm curious, and I'm only 12
> ...


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

well whatever the case trying to push acceptance form furries seems silly to begin with this si not exactly a well respected community to begin with.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

theres people killing us. Skin heads. At least 20 juggalos have been killed. Google the juggalo holocaust. None of you guys will ever come to a equal or greater threat. So I dont think worrying about a few thousand furries will get me anywhere. 

And I care more about juggalos hating on furries. Cause thats a mess. This here is just one of those furfag moment things. I am sure next someone will whine about babyfur again next.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

here in Ottawa though its a small niche mostly of current/past street kids and it goes from the simple group of buddies who like to cause a little chaos and all the way too one lass I almost dated who likes to break shit with hatchets at random.We have no skinheads here and if we did having the highest police presence in Canada in this fair town there would be a crackdown in no time flat. 

That being said maybe I do not have perspective of how things are in other towns, as i have only lived here. 

Also Interesting lyrics Entertaining really hahaha.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

Dude, Andrew WK is the shit. He totally clowned those jerks.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 13, 2009)

jellyhurwit said:


> seems kind of like a cult to me
> a cult with some bad, bad music
> 
> but i mean
> its kind of funny i guess



Load Blown is a juggalo? .O.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 13, 2009)

Juggalos are just retarded, inbred rednecks who think clowns are cool.

Also, they act like nigras and no one wants that from retarded rednecks.



tl;dr they deserve to die.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Google the juggalo holocaust.


You have just lost any respect anyone could possibly ever have for the juggalos by relating to the Holocaust.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 13, 2009)

What is this inane bullshit?

Way to have a persecution complex even worse than most furries.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

Iv never met a "juggalo" who wassent a self righteous prick, Honestly to me, they come off as the biggest douchebags as far as "high-school stero types" go.

White people who think they are bad asss for putting clown paint on there faces among a few other things, I just can't stand Juggalos


----------



## blackfuredfox (Nov 13, 2009)

juggalos are what forced me away from rap and new rock. all i have left is country and classics from 1925-1985.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So do thousand of other people. Big whoop whoop. I seen furries do the same thing.



Proof or it didn't happen.




> Its not a fucking cult its a round up of social outcasts and freaks gathering for support and acceptance. Something furries wont do. You will NEVER be able to make the same kind of connections with a furry you can a juggalo. Juggalos have a much higher since of self confidence than furs.



Furries don't NEED to find acceptance. And how do you know furries have low self confidence? you met every furry in the fandom to pass such a judgment? If juggalo's had higher self confidence they would not need to find acceptance, your whole argument is flawed adding to how dumb juggalo's are. I bet you could not argue your way out of a paper bag.



> Fasion doesnt have anything to do with it. Thats not a fucking standard.


If it is not a "fucking standard" Mr Iswearalot Why the hell do juggalo's all dress in the same god damn style? Yes fashion has A LOT to do with who you are.

Also LEARN TO SPELL otherwise it just adds to the stereotype juggalo's are DUMB.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 13, 2009)

lol u guise


----------



## Dass (Nov 13, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> Look, juggalos have been stereotyped since day 1. Stop listening to outside opinions. Cause they are all wrong.





Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Its not a fucking cult its a round up of social outcasts and freaks gathering for support and acceptance. Something furries wont do. You will NEVER be able to make the same kind of connections with a furry you can a juggalo. Juggalos have a much higher since of self confidence than furs.



All of my preconceived notions about juggalos are wrong? Because I thought it was the fan club for the world's most shyte band.

LISTEN TO REAL GODDAMN MUSIC, GODDAMNIT!


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 13, 2009)

Yah, can we all just get along and party hard!


----------



## Captain Howdy (Nov 13, 2009)

If your group is ranked socially lower than furries...


Hoo damn...


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

I have not seen anything to really back up the op's claims that juggalo's are not the stereotype people believe them to be.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> here in Ottawa though...


Well, i fantasized about me and my non High school drop out freinds having a gang (Clique, set, or what the fuck ever several people are called), it would be awesome. thats not juggalo thing. And "To Catch a predator" is one of the better songs the posse has done. Sorry theres guys ruining it up there tho for ya. I have a Contact in my MSN whoms a juggalo around ottowa. he doesnt go around and fuck shit up. Iunno. :/



LotsOfNothing said:


> Juggalos are just retarded, inbred rednecks who think clowns are cool.
> Also, they act like nigras and no one wants that from retarded rednecks.
> tl;dr they deserve to die.


Well considering well over 30% of us fap or slick to human like animals, and that number is trunked low, I have no comment but furries dont have a good rep either. I dont need to go to encyclpedia dramatica and post one of the 50 articles pertaining to furry fandom, do i?



Jashwa said:


> You have just lost any respect anyone could possibly ever have for the juggalos by relating to the Holocaust.


Your an idiot sir. Holocaust doesnt mean 1939-45 descrimnation and massacre of the jewish population. It is just a fanshmy word for genocide. And i didnt name it. The name arouse from the people who have lost family, brothers and sisters, etc to those ignorants.



Whiskers_kitty said:


> Iv never met a "juggalo" who wassent a self righteous prick, Honestly to me, they come off as the biggest douchebags as far as "high-school stero types" go.
> White people who think they are bad asss for putting clown paint on there faces among a few other things, I just can't stand Juggalos


close, but no



blackfuredfox said:


> juggalos are what forced me away from rap and new rock. all i have left is country and classics from 1925-1985.


Marty Robins and Roy orbinson and many others are dope shit. Delete all your music now.



RandyDarkshade said:


> Proof or it didn't happen.


FA group: NRA furs. /end



RandyDarkshade said:


> Furries don't NEED to find acceptance. And how do you know furries have low self confidence? you met every furry in the fandom to pass such a judgment? If juggalo's had higher self confidence they would not need to find acceptance, your whole argument is flawed adding to how dumb juggalo's are. I bet you could not argue your way out of a paper bag.


you met every Juggalo in the fandom to pass such a judgment?


RandyDarkshade said:


> If it is not a "fucking standard" Mr Iswearalot Why the hell do juggalo's all dress in the same god damn style? Yes fashion has A LOT to do with who you are.


check my closet or photobucket. No Psy Merch. And for the note I painted my face only twice this year. Once for a small gathering, and once for a Party around Haloween. 


RandyDarkshade said:


> Also LEARN TO SPELL otherwise it just adds to the stereotype juggalo's are DUMB.


*1 \/\/4|\|7 70 |<1LL j00Z* (edit: 5 cool points to whoever translates that)

----

and its not ICP OMG JUGGALOS. Joseph Bruce and Joey Ustler started the shit in 91, despite having a rap career dating back to pre 89. Now its expand'd to everyone [in my signature]


----------



## Ratte (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have not seen anything to really back up the op's claims that juggalo's are not the stereotype people believe them to be.



As I've said a few times, I have a couple of juggalo friends that aren't the stupid flashy fuckhead stereotype.  They have/wear/listen to the merchandise but outside of that, you really can't tell.  They don't act like complete idiots.

For the most part.

You know...teenagers.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

LMFAO.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> .
> FA group: NRA furs. /end
> 
> 
> ...



I have never heard of this FA group.

You don't like people generalizing juggalo's yet you were quick to generalize furries. I find that a tad hypocritical.

And that last part isn't spelling properly, it's retarded.


----------



## Aurali (Nov 13, 2009)

Bets on who locks this thread? I call Corto.

Umm.. Juggalos are people that follow insane clown possy. correct?


----------



## Ratte (Nov 13, 2009)

Aurali said:


> Bets on who locks this thread? I call Corto.
> 
> Umm.. Juggalos are people that follow insane clown possy. correct?



Psychopathic Records in general, it seems.

But yeah, moreso associated with Insane Clown Posse.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

pls do exsplain the "close but no" reply to my statement, 

close to what ? no about what? go into detail on what you do not agree with and what im "close" too.

I would say prove me wrong about the douche bag part and all that....
but I allredy see you as a douchebag. not quite self rigious but close enough  ;D


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I have never heard of this FA group.
> 
> You don't like people generalizing juggalo's yet you were quick to generalize furries. I find that a tad hypocritical.
> 
> And that last part isn't spelling properly, it's retarded.


no its L337.
and you beat me to the punch already.


Aurali said:


> Bets on who locks this thread? I call Corto.
> 
> Umm.. Juggalos are people that follow insane clown possy. correct?


*Killah Beez*, *Cypress Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Twiztid, Tech N9ne, Insane Clown Posse, Anybody Killa, Myzery, Marz, Axe Murder Boyz, Boondox, Blaze ya Dead Homie, La Coka Nostra, Kutt Calhoun, Prozack, Dark Lotus, King Spade, and even more KMK*


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> pls do exsplain the "close but no" reply to my statement,
> 
> close to what ? no about what? go into detail on what you do not agree with and what im "close" too.
> 
> ...


A lot of stereotypes are true. But not everyone juggalo is apart of some fetishism for ICP or clowns.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

This thread is funny.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *1 \/\/4|\|7 70 |<1LL j00Z* (edit: 5 cool points to whoever translates that)



It says "I want to kill yous" or it can be literal and stay as jooz. *831|\|' 48|_3 70 .-34|) 4|\||) 7`/|>3 |_337 15|\|'7 4|\|`/7|-|1|\|' 5|>3<14|_ |)00|).*


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> It says "I want to kill yous" or it can be literal and stay as jooz. *831|\|' 48|_3 70 .-34|) 4|\||) 7`/|>3 |_337 15|\|'7 4|\|`/7|-|1|\|' 5|>3<14|_ |)00|).*


*gets an FA watch


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> This thread is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> It says "I want to kill yous" or it can be literal and stay as jooz. *831|\|' 48|_3 70 .-34|) 4|\||) 7`/|>3 |_337 15|\|'7 4|\|`/7|-|1|\|' 5|>3<14|_ |)00|).*



Still. it is retarded.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *gets an FA watch



You wont see much from me as I almost never feel like writing.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Still. it is retarded.


cause your out of material to throw at me. Get to 4chan, survive, and get back to me.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *Killah Beez*, *Cypress Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Twiztid, Tech N9ne, Insane Clown Posse, Anybody Killa, Myzery, Marz, Axe Murder Boyz, Boondox, Blaze ya Dead Homie, La Coka Nostra, Kutt Calhoun, Prozack, Dark Lotus, King Spade, and even more KMK*



Beat you to it.

Also stop 1337ing.  It's fucking annoying.

Also also, it's not some phenomenon and whatever else.  It's old and it's an eyesore.  Shut up.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Also also, it's not some phenomenon and whatever else.  It's old and it's an eyesore.  Shut up.


I forgot sorry, internet fairies made it appear.


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

Ratte said:


> Beat you to it.
> 
> *Also stop 1337ing.  It's fucking annoying.*
> 
> Also also, it's not some phenomenon and whatever else.  It's old and it's an eyesore.  Shut up.



/<0|\/|3 0|\|. _|00 /<|\|0\|/ +|-|@'2 90|\||\|4 |\/|4/<3 |\/|3 |)0 1+ |\/|0r3. :razz:


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

pheonix said:


> /<0|\/|3 0|\|. _|00 /<|\|0\|/ +|-|@'2 90|\||\|4 |\/|4/<3 |\/|3 |)0 1+ |\/|0r3. :razz:


*pH19|-|7 7|-|3 /\/\4(|-|1|\|3*


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *pH19|-|7 7|-|3 /\/\4(|-|1|\|3*



STOP SUCKING SO HARD.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> cause your not apart of internet phenomenon. This is to be expected with newf*gs



Newfag? assuming again aren't we? you come on here whineing about how people make assumptions about juggalo's but you are also making assumptions on people yourself. I am far from a newfag to the internet. I've probably been online longer than you have been able to walk.

Also you are trying to get a "good name" for juggalo's but you respond to me in l337 speak "I want to kill yous" which is one of the things juggalo's are renowned for doing.

If you don't want people making assumptions and generalizing juggalo's, perhaps you should take a leaf out of your own book and not do it to others.

I have always known what l337 speak was, I never implied I didn't I just said it was retarded, but again you "assumed" I didn't. Just because I didn't waste my time learning such useless and pointless nonsense does not make me a newfag.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> A lot of stereotypes are true. But not everyone juggalo is apart of some fetishism for ICP or clowns.


 

I find *most *stero-types off, but we woant get into that..


May i also include, I knew a girl in middle school, named Sarah and well her brother and a few other kids who listen to "king spade" "kottenmouthkings" and a few other "bands" or whatever you call them. 

but shes more into be called white-trash.... for some magical reason..
she was into that whole "scene" but did not like juggalos... or any of that.

just in a whole I see Juggalo's and SOME bro's as white trash "wanna-be-thugs"  

Im aware not every "juggalo" is into clowns, allthough... MOST of them are....

also I had a few [one or two] white supresmemesiis  "natzi" friends..
They were "juggalos"  also, they found themselfs to be suppiror,

then again what natzi's don't ;D

eether way me includeing the part about the face paint was an exsample not really saying they all do it.

thats like me saying YEAH BECUASE ALL THE EMO KIDS CUT THEMSELFS...

not all emo kids do.. but its BELIEVED that they do.
its a general "idea" of the emo bunch. as faggot clowns are a general "idea" of juggalos...

you understand


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

these are kewl stories, bros


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> cause your out of material to throw at me. Get to 4chan, survive, and get back to me.



I don't go to retarded sites that have CP uploaded to them. Well atleast a friend of mine has told me he has had to report CP many times.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Well, i fantasized about me and my non High school drop out freinds having a gang (Clique, set, or what the fuck ever several people are called), it would be awesome. thats not juggalo thing. And "To Catch a predator" is one of the better songs the posse has done. Sorry theres guys ruining it up there tho for ya. I have a Contact in my MSN whoms a juggalo around ottowa. he doesnt go around and fuck shit up. Iunno. :/


 Never said they all do. just some groups.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

the other day, a slug walked into my cigarette ashes and sizzled.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I don't go to retarded sites that have CP uploaded to them. Well atleast a friend of mine has told me he has had to report CP many times.


thats 12chan. it was mentioned on page 1 I beleive.
READ THE THREAD, BEFORE YOU MOTHER FUCKING POST.
http://encyclopediadramatica.com/12chan
welcome to the church of Loli


The Drunken Ace said:


> Never said they all do. just some groups.


Well thanks for the understanding homie.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

after it sizzled, we proceeded to salt it so it wouldn't be suffering. i mean, slugs are just gross.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> thats 12chan. it was mentioned on page 1 I beleive.
> READ THE THREAD, BEFORE YOU MOTHER FUCKING POST
> 
> Well thanks for the understanding homie.



I did thank you. My juggalo's sure love to swear alot don't they? and ignore everything thrown at them. I notice your failure to come back to what I said.

And FUCKING READ MY POST before replying I did say a friend TOLD me he had to report CP on 4chan. Are you blind? or are all juggalo's this stupid and only read half of what you post.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

It was only a matter of time.  You do know that by bring this issue to light, the only thing you are doing is exacerbating the situation. I mean, look at what happens to furries who go to websites on which that is not the primary feature. You become ostracized.  This website is no different.  You should not expect people to be tolerant of or accept your beliefs anywhere on the internet, much less in this place, which has a storied history of butthurting members of the very fandom it is meant to discuss.  You should just drop the issue, and do your whole juggalo thing without bringing it up, you would'nt get such a hard time about it ya know.  But that wouldn't be fun, now would it? :V


----------



## Dass (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> Well considering well over 30% of us fap or slick to human like animals



^ Hypocrite.
<-- Hypocrite.


> _*1 \/\/4|\|7 70 |<1LL j00Z* (edit: 5 cool points to whoever translates that)_



Okay, three problems with that statement.
1) You listen to Insane Clown Posse. You cannot distribute cool points.
2) You just said "I want to kill jooz (jews?)" in 1337. You cannot distribute cool points.
3) You are trying to distribute cool points. You cannot distribute cool points.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> It was only a matter of time.  You do know that by bring this issue to light, the only thing you are doing is exacerbating the situation. I mean, look at what happens to furries who go to websites on which that is not the primary feature. You become ostracized.  This website is no different.  You should not expect people to be tolerant of or accept your beliefs anywhere on the internet, much less in this place, which has a storied history of butthurting members of the very fandom it is meant to discuss.  You should just drop the issue, and do your whole juggalo thing without bringing it up, you would'nt get such a hard time about it ya know.  But that wouldn't be fun, now would it? :V



It would be fine if they would reply to points thrown back at them, but this juggalo guy wants to back up the juggalo's reputation but he wont counter claim, he ignores everything unless it is something good said about juggalo's. How does he expect to back up juggalo's rep if he can't and/or wont answer questions fired back at him? By ignoring the questions I asked just makes me believe he can not fight to back up juggalo's rep.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I did thank you. My juggalo's sure love to swear alot don't they? and ignore everything thrown at them. I notice your failure to come back to what I said.
> 
> And FUCKING READ MY POST before replying I did say a friend TOLD me he had to report CP on 4chan. Are you blind? or are all juggalo's this stupid and only read half of what you post.


again no. Thats one of those "old things"


AzurePhoenix said:


> It was only a matter of time.  You do know that by bring this issue to light, the only thing you are doing is exacerbating the situation. I mean, look at what happens to furries who go to websites on which that is not the primary feature. You become ostracized.  This website is no different.  You should not expect people to be tolerant of or accept your beliefs anywhere on the internet, much less in this place, which has a storied history of butthurting members of the very fandom it is meant to discuss.  You should just drop the issue, and do your whole juggalo thing without bringing it up, you would'nt get such a hard time about it ya know.  But that wouldn't be fun, now would it? :V


I didnt bring it up for the second time. Someone in a juggalo furry group, wrote about the last thread. Why the hell do you think I just magically pop up after 6 months of absence.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

juggalo furries...lol. like those exist.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 13, 2009)

TIPS TO AVOID THE HATE
1, Stop using excessive slang
2. Do not act murderous / insane
3. Do not make frequint drug related comments
4, Do not joke about being a pedo
5, Do not break random shit with a hatchet

=D I know that sounds un-fun, but it would work


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> juggalo furries...lol. like those exist.


whisper me


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> TIPS TO AVOID THE HATE


I dun wanna. This is my only source of entertainment at this time of nigh'


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> again no. Thats one of those "old things"
> 
> I didnt bring it up for the second time. Someone in a juggalo furry group, wrote about the last thread. Why the hell do you think I want to magically dissapear now?.



Fix'd

God you are making my dull evening brighter.


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> It would be fine if they would reply to points thrown back at them, but this juggalo guy wants to back up the juggalo's reputation but he wont counter claim, he ignores everything unless it is something good said about juggalo's. How does he expect to back up juggalo's rep if he can't and/or wont answer questions fired back at him? By ignoring the questions I asked just makes me believe he can not fight to back up juggalo's rep.


There are shitbags from all walks of life.  Juggalos are no different. I knew a few dudes who liked the music, but were otherwise ok guys.  I ribbed em all the time about it, but it never went further than that.  To be honest, this entire thread is an anecdotal nightmare.  But it won't stop me from joining in on some good ole trollan :3.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> I didnt bring it up for the second time. Someone in a juggalo furry group, wrote about the last thread. Why the hell do you think I just magically pop up after 6 months of absence.


Well, ask yourself, is it really worth fighting for your narrow subculture on the internet to people who don't really care?  I mean fuck, we have people who like to shit all over themselves, and think that sticking an airhose in their dick is a perfectly normal way of getting off.  What I'm saying is you really don't need to have a discussion about this, because it's only going to end badly.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Fix'd
> 
> God you are making my dull evening brighter.


de nada


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> 1, Stop using excessive slang
> 2. Do not act murderous / insane
> 3. Do not make frequint drug related comments
> 4, Do not joke about being a pedo



shiiit, that describes me.



Milenko Foulcraze said:


> whisper me



i don't put out on the first date.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> So do thousand of other people. Big whoop whoop. I seen furries do the same thing.


 
I have seen one furry brandish a knife on a YT vid and have seen countless juggalos make death threats with meat cleavers in their hand. For some reason this group seems to produce a lot of violent people. 



AzurePhoenix said:


> Dude, Andrew WK is the shit. He totally clowned those jerks.


 
Inorite? Assholes.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Well, ask yourself, is it really worth fighting for your narrow subculture on the internet to people who don't really care?  I mean fuck, we have people who like to shit all over themselves, and think that sticking an airhose in their dick is a perfectly normal way of getting off.  What I'm saying is you really don't need to have a discussion about this, because it's only going to end badly.


I aint fighting for shit. i am just here to stir up a ruckus for bragging rights in one of the few Juggalos furry groups (and yes, there are a few). needlessly to say it worked.


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

Dass said:


> 1) You listen to Insane Clown Posse. You cannot distribute cool points.
> 2) You just said "I want to kill jooz (jews?)" in 1337. You cannot distribute cool points.
> 3) You are trying to distribute cool points. You cannot distribute cool points.


 This.


[ha,made me lol]





p.s I also notice how he.. im asumeing its a him, dodges all the questions/points :3


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> I aint fighting for shit. i am just here to stir up a ruckus for bragging rights in one of the few Juggalos furry groups (and yes, there are a few). needlessly to say it worked.


Kudos.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

what the fuck are juggalos anyway.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what the fuck are juggalos anyway.


http://encyclopediadramatica.com/Insane_Clown_Posse
beleive it or not its pretty accurate


----------



## pheonix (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what the fuck are juggalos anyway.



People who like a a bunch of small groups of people who make less then decent music.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

if I answer them all this thread will end quicker.

@undecent music

tell that to the Platinum albums some of these artists got


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

goddamn ICP. they're a bigger joke than BrokeNCYDE.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> goddamn ICP. they're a bigger joke than BrokeNCYDE.


*KOTTONMOUTH KINGS,* *Killah Beez*, *Cypress Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Twiztid, Tech N9ne, Insane Clown Posse, Anybody Killa, Myzery, Marz, Axe Murder Boyz, Boondox, Blaze ya Dead Homie, La Coka Nostra, Kutt Calhoun, Prozack, Dark Lotus, King Spade, and even more KMK

...article was almost 100% accurate
*


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> *KOTTONMOUTH KINGS,* *Killah Beez*, *Cypress Hill, Wu Tang Clan, Twiztid, Tech N9ne, Insane Clown Posse, Anybody Killa, Myzery, Marz, Axe Murder Boyz, Boondox, Blaze ya Dead Homie, La Coka Nostra, Kutt Calhoun, Prozack, Dark Lotus, King Spade, and even more KMK
> 
> ...article was almost 100% accurate
> *



THAT DOESN'T MAKE IT BETTER :V


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> THAT DOESN'T MAKE IT BETTER :V


I AM NOT TRYING.

...and never will. Everyone hates juggalos. /end


----------



## Azure (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> goddamn ICP. they're a bigger joke than BrokeNCYDE.


No.  That's impossible.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

almost 100 posts. Come on guys.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> No.  That's impossible.



brokeNCYDE knows they're idiots. ICP actually takes itself seriously.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

100TH POST KIDDOS


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> what the fuck are juggalos anyway.



Idiots.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

you're just jealous i got the 100th post.


----------



## Milenko Foulcraze (Nov 13, 2009)

When nobody is around, I like to put strawberries in my cereal milk and stir it so it turns pink.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 13, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> When nobody is around, I like to put strawberries in my cereal milk and stir it so it turns pink.



THAT WORKS!? OMG.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 13, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you're just jealous i got the 100th post.



Moi?


----------



## Whiskers_kitty (Nov 13, 2009)

ahahaha The kids from brokenCYDE are super funn to chill with x]
they don't take themselfs seriously, and thats the truth, they have fun with it, they started the band with se7em as a joke to put the most poular music genres together and somehow it skyrocketed.
meanwhile the juggalos think they are like.. real people ;D


also then why don't you just answer the ones that are directly talking to you instead of putting a bunch of random little DEFENSIVE facts/links?

answer the people who are intrested in telling you how fucking stupid your little trend is <3


----------



## Dass (Nov 14, 2009)

Milenko Foulcraze said:


> @undecent music
> 
> tell that to the Platinum albums some of these artists got



Possession of Platinum albums â‰  good band. Nickelback has 61 of those bastards.

However, Nickelback is at least to be taken seriously.

Edit; oops. Unintentional 1-day necro of a shyte thread. Sorry.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

thuggalo_juggla said:


> Look, juggalos have been stereotyped since day 1. Stop listening to outside opinions. Cause they are all wrong. Asking the general public will never give you a good opionion on a furry. Neither will they on juggalos. Please stop the hate and lets all make up. I really want to drop this fued that has spurred all across FA submissions, Journals, shouts, and recently made it here.
> 
> Do i think I can single handedly stop this? no. but if your freinds become my freinds the happier we will be. Yes i just quoted a fucking youth song. Deal with it.



Welcome to Lazy Town
A place where youâ€™ll wanna stay
Youâ€™ll meet Robbie and his Rotten plan
And Sportacus saving the day.

Stephanie is new in town
And soon she and Ziggy are friends
With Pixel, Stingy and Trixie too
Theyâ€™re gonna have a blast together

Go, go, go, get up Lazy Town
Itâ€™s the start of a brand new day
Things are upside down here in Lazy Town
Adventure just a moment away.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> THAT WORKS!? OMG.


 
What is this house of loving your locations says?
Are there bitches involved?


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread makes me lol.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

Whiskers_kitty said:


> ahahaha The kids from brokenCYDE are super funn to chill with x]
> they don't take themselfs seriously, and thats the truth, they have fun with it, they started the band with se7em as a joke to put the most poular music genres together and somehow it skyrocketed.
> meanwhile the juggalos think they are like.. real people ;D
> 
> ...



I don't really care about Juggalo's. what I do find interesting is how two juggalo's come onto the forum protesting that the stereotypes many people see them as is totally wrong yet they have made no attempt to really defend juggalo's. Milenko or what ever his name is is acting exactly like the stereotypical juggalo in a thread that was aimed at proving the stereotypes to be wrong. The OP has not returned to back himself up and the only juggalo to do any type of conversing with us isn't taking it seriously. Therefor I am going to assume as neither can actually back up their claims juggalo's are not the stereotypes, I will remain to assume juggalo's are untill I am either proven wrong or actually meet one who is not the stereotyped juggalo.


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> What is this house of loving your locations says?
> Are there bitches involved?



why, just over the rainbow, friend!

and no, just my sweet, sweet lovin'.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> why, just over the rainbow, friend!
> 
> and no, just my sweet, sweet lovin'.


 
aww no bitches? ;_;


----------



## foxmusk (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> aww no bitches? ;_;



you'll be my bitch~!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Nov 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you'll be my bitch~!



Bitches can't have bitches.






Bitch.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

HarleyParanoia said:


> you'll be my bitch~!


 
Meh no thanks, I don't bow down to no man


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

bitches ain't shit, yo.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

David M. Awesome said:


> bitches ain't shit, yo.


bitches.


ain't.


shit.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> bitches.
> 
> 
> ain't.
> ...



just hos.

also: tricks.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> bitches.
> 
> 
> ain't.
> ...


 Bitches don know Bitches don know~!


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

Bitches get stitches.


----------



## Gavrill (Nov 14, 2009)

Bros before hoes, etc


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

Shenzebo said:


> Bros before hoes, etc



what if your bros are all hos

what then


----------



## Dass (Nov 14, 2009)

*consults bitch-english dictionary*

Bitch bitch bitch bitch bitch.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

PROSE before hoes.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

Chicks before dicks. XD


----------



## Azure (Nov 14, 2009)

Moar liek chicks with dicks.


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

Thats the best kind of chick.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

GummyBear said:


> Chicks before dicks. XD


_*THIS.*_


GummyBear said:


> Thats the best kind of chick.


_*NOT THIS*_


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

oh god this thread is amazing

thank you


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> _*NOT THIS*__*.
> THIS.*_


I never knew you liked chicks with dicks.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread needs to be aborted like a baby with no bones


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I never knew you liked chicks with dicks.


 Trying to annoy me again?


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Trying to annoy me again?


Well lets face it, you're easy enough.


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Trying to annoy me again?


Nah, trying implies putting effort into.


----------



## Rigor Sardonicus (Nov 14, 2009)

What is this shit.
I thought this was a thread about Jedi mind tricks.
Fuck you, OP. Fuck you.


----------



## Duality Jack (Nov 14, 2009)

DarkNoctus said:


> Well lets face it, you're easy enough.


 Only if you have tits and a nice ass am I easy.


----------



## Dyluck (Nov 14, 2009)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Moar liek chicks with dicks.



Have you met Linko yet


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

Rigor Sardonicus said:


> What is this shit.
> I thought this was a thread about Jedi mind tricks.
> Fuck you, OP. Fuck you.



This isnt the thread your looking for.


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Nov 14, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CTTxREKy-s


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 14, 2009)

What the fuck is this "Whoop Whoop" shit you clowns keep saying?

There ARE decent juggalos out there but they are outnumbered significantly by the stupid ones.


----------



## vombatiformes (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't believe people take this juggalo thing that seriously. I had no idea. People actually construct their lives around it like it's some sort of mythological belief?

I'm so freaked out right now lol :|


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

Glaice said:


> What the fuck is this "Whoop Whoop" shit you clowns keep saying?
> 
> There ARE decent juggalos out there but they are outnumbered significantly by the stupid ones.



Unfortunately at least one of the idiot ones has been posting in here.


----------



## Armaetus (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Unfortunately at least one of the idiot ones has been posting in here.



That I know, I don't understand the use of 'whoop whoop' as it sounds and looks retarded around non-juggalos.

OP: Care to elaborate?


----------



## Hir (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Only if you have tits and a nice ass am I easy.


what


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Only if you have tits and a nice ass am I easy.



Does drag count?


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 14, 2009)

holy crap, I have inadvertantly cause a shit storm of shitty posts...I feel awesome


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Nov 14, 2009)

south syde fox said:


> holy crap, I have inadvertantly cause a shit storm of shitty posts...I feel awesome



ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME SOUTH SYDE FOX!


----------



## Zseliq (Nov 14, 2009)

RandyDarkshade said:


> ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY AND AWESOME SOUTH SYDE FOX!



*raises up a glass of orphan blood I mean alcohol*


----------



## Surgat (Nov 14, 2009)

*Derailed*



LizardKing said:


> This thread needs to be aborted like a baby with no bones



IAWTC


----------

